
Which companies had the most fake followers in the Twitter bot purge? - emaercklein
https://craft.co/reports/twitter-bot-purge-analysis
======
henadzit
Some companies lost close to half of their followers. Looks like a good sign
of cheating. It's interesting that Twitter lots 12% of followers, I guess
following Twitter is the first thing that comes to mind to bot makers when
they try to make accounts look real.

------
rhyme_combo
Wow - 81% lost by Tracxn

